# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Τροφοδοτικό 5V που δείχνει σωστή τάση , υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι χαλασμένο;

## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Έχω ένα τροφοδοτικό από μια συσκευή kvm το οποίο δείχνει σωστή τάση. Πριν πάω να πάρω κάποιο αντίστοιχο θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν παίζει παρόλο που δείχνει σωστή τάση, να έχει θέμα 

Το λέω γιατί το kvm παίρνει ρεύμα αλλά αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια του. Μήπως το τροφοδοτικό υπό φορτίο μπορεί να φέρεται διαφορετικά?

----------


## nyannaco

Μέτρησες την τάση υπό φορτίο;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Οχι δεν το έχω κάνει.  Από την στιγμή που κουμπώνει στο KVM πως μετράς την τάση υπό φορτίο από την στιγμή που πρέπει ο ένας ακροδέκτης να ειναι εκτός και ο άλλος μέσα στην φισα?

----------


## p270

το λυνεις το kvm και μετρας πανω στο φυσακι τις τροφοδοσιας 
αν και μαλλον καλο θα ειναι το τροφοδοτικο

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ28

Σωστό και αυτό. Θα το δοκιμάσω. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## mikemtb73

> πως μετράς την τάση υπό φορτίο από την στιγμή που πρέπει ο ένας ακροδέκτης να ειναι εκτός και ο άλλος μέσα στην φισα?


Υπάρχει και η γρηγορη (οχι η πιο σωστη) λύση : σφαζεις κατά μήκος το καλώδιο(αν είναι το στρογγυλό) των 5volt με ένα μαχαίρι ας πούμε 5 πόντους και καρφωνωντας τους ακροδέκτες στους εσωτερικούς αγωγούς ( Όχι δίπλα δίπλα για να τα μονώσεις εύκολα μετα)



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Ναι υπάρχει περίπτωση τροφοδοτικό να δείχνει τη σωστή τάση, οποιαδήποτε  κι αν είναι αυτή, αλλά μόλις συνδεθεί με φορτίο να 'γονατίζει' και να  μην μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει με τα απαιτούμενα amperes το συνδεδεμένο  φορτίο. Για αυτό και από μόνη της η τάση εξόδου χωρίς φορτίο δεν  αποδεικνύει ότι δουλεύει σωστά το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## skfn

Μπορείς να του συνδέσεις μια αντίσταση , στην άκρη αντίστοιχη με τα ampere που πρέπει να βγάζει  και παράλληλα να μετράς τη τάση. 
πχ αν θες  1.2A  βάλτου 4 ohm. I=v/r=5/4=1.25
Αν η τάση πέσει πολύ κάτω από τα 5 , το τροφοδοτικό σου δεν επαρκεί. Αν μείνει κοντά στα 5 , δεν φταίει αυτό .

----------


## αλπινιστης

Μην ξεχνας την ισχυ!
Για 4Ω / 1.25 Α χρειαζεσαι βαττικη αντισταση! Με μια κλασσικη αντιστασουλα (<0.5W), θα δημιουργησεις εναν θεαματικο αναπτηρα με μη ευχαριστη μυρωδια!!




> Μπορείς να του συνδέσεις μια αντίσταση , στην άκρη αντίστοιχη με τα ampere που πρέπει να βγάζει  και παράλληλα να μετράς τη τάση. 
> πχ αν θες  1.2A  βάλτου 4 ohm. I=v/r=5/4=1.25
> Αν η τάση πέσει πολύ κάτω από τα 5 , το τροφοδοτικό σου δεν επαρκεί. Αν μείνει κοντά στα 5 , δεν φταίει αυτό .

----------


## skfn

Σωστά! Τίποτα δεν εννοείται .
5Χ1.2=6watt

----------


## mikemtb73

Λογικά μετά από μήνες.... Απλά το άλλαξε 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

